# Is there a guide to using the auditorium test platform?



## lushhush (Dec 18, 2021)

I bought the the parts kits from stompboxparts. I've never built a pedal, so I thought this would be helpful testing builds before finalizing in the enclosure. Do I wire everything I can on the pcb besides the I/O jacks I guess since those are on the auditorium? Any guidance appreciated!


----------



## slacjs (Dec 18, 2021)

You would wire the + and - at the top for power and the 4 connectors at the bottom, in, gnd, sw, and out. AFAIK you wouldn't need to wire up the jacks ground wire usually found to either side of the + and - connections at the top of a board.


----------



## lushhush (Dec 18, 2021)

slacjs said:


> You would wire the + and - at the top for power and the 4 connectors at the bottom, in, gnd, sw, and out. AFAIK you wouldn't need to wire up the jacks ground wire usually found to either side of the + and - connections at the top of a board.


Where would I wire the + and - to since there is a power jack that gets soldered to the auditorium board? also the bottom, in, gnd, sw, and out are would bypass the footswitch instead of soldering the footswitch to the pcb?


----------



## slacjs (Dec 18, 2021)

The blue part near the power jack are where you would put the + and - wires, the other wires would go in near the bypass toggle switch.




At the top of this board you can find + and -. the bottom is in, gnd, sw, and out.


----------



## ianmarks (Dec 18, 2021)

I know it is not rocket science, but figuring out how to get it to work for positive ground circuits might be a good addendum in the build doc.


----------



## Mike52 (Dec 18, 2021)

The board is even labelled, making it that much easier. And the traces that you can see on the board are pretty easy to interpret. I have one of these but haven't used it yet.


----------



## lushhush (Dec 31, 2021)

slacjs said:


> View attachment 20040
> 
> The blue part near the power jack are where you would put the + and - wires, the other wires would go in near the bypass toggle switch.
> 
> ...



So I'm just now realizing my auditorium test board does not look like the one pictured. there isn't a spot for the switch to fit. There's room for the I/O, power jack, one blue part behind the power jack, then I'm not sure what do to


----------



## Robert (Dec 31, 2021)

lushhush said:


> So I'm just now realizing my auditorium test board does not look like the one pictured.



Thaaaat's why my count is off.....    I send you the wrong board.   🤦‍♂️

That's the ProtoBoard, not the Auditorium.     You could still use it for the same purpose but it's not quite as straightforward.

I apologize, I'll get an Auditorium shipped out to you today.


----------



## lushhush (Jan 1, 2022)

Robert said:


> Thaaaat's why my count is off.....    I send you the wrong board.   🤦‍♂️
> 
> That's the ProtoBoard, not the Auditorium.     You could still use it for the same purpose but it's not quite as straightforward.
> 
> I apologize, I'll get an Auditorium shipped out to you today.


Inventory off by one? lol, responded to the pm


----------



## carlinb17 (Jan 1, 2022)

Robert said:


> Thaaaat's why my count is off.....    I send you the wrong board.   🤦‍♂️
> 
> That's the ProtoBoard, not the Auditorium.     You could still use it for the same purpose but it's not quite as straightforward.
> 
> I apologize, I'll get an Auditorium shipped out to you today.


That’s what bob ross would call a happy mistake at least for @lushhush


----------



## fig (Jan 1, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> That’s what bob ross would call a happy mistake at least for @lushhush


Indeed!


----------

